# Dust Publishing submission call



## Nick B (Jul 22, 2017)

Darren and I are starting a new venture - Dust Publishing, a small indie press that will be publishing sff anthologies (maybe branching out a little later, into other genres and maybe novels). At the moment we plan a modest one or two a year. As this is alongside writing, we don't plan a massive business.

So, this is the first submission call for Dust Publishing. The first anthology is pure scifi, the full brief will be mailed out on monday the 24th July for all who are interested. The deadline for open submissions will be the 30th of September. Invitees get longer as we will need time to read all the open subs and make a decision on which to take. Remuneration details will be outlined in the full brief.

Basic summary - 5k to 10k words
All the stories will take place on a huge city built on an asteroid, think Manhattan island in space... Very open world, but a full brief will be mailed to interested parties. We are looking for dynamic and varied stories, the dark and grim, alongside bright and hopeful, crime, disaster, business, hard scifi, soft, whatever takes your fancy, to flesh out a living city in space!


We have some very good authors already in the line-up so you will be in very good company.
The line-up currently includes Nathan Hystad, Jo Zebedee, E.M Swift-Hook, Sam Primeau, Jane Jago, Scott Moon, Thadeus White, Juliana Spink-Mills and Chris Guillory, with a probably from Robert M Cambell and interest from Ralph Kern (though Ralph is extremely busy, so probably won't make this one...)

Sam Primeau will be editing and Jamie Glover will be doing the artwork.

We will be looking to take between 1 and 3 entries as well as the above list.


PM me or post here if you are interested.


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm interested... but that's quite a line-up already.  I'm pretty sure I couldn't compete.  But good luck!  I look forward to seeing your product!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 22, 2017)

Looking forward to this. Probably my first sci-fi since Dead Weight (in the first Explorations anthology). Hope it sells obscenely large numbers 

You don't know until you try, Cathbad (to paraphrase the Sand Witch).


----------



## Nick B (Jul 22, 2017)

Come now, Cathbad... You arn't exactly an inexperienced writer, don't go all coy on us...


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 22, 2017)

Well, I should've added, sci-fi isn't my strong suit.


----------



## Nick B (Jul 22, 2017)

thaddeus6th said:


> Hope it sells obscenely large numbers
> (to paraphrase the Sand Witch).




We're hoping so too, something has to fund my coffee addic... I mean further works!


----------



## Nick B (Jul 22, 2017)

Future antho's will include fantasy, sci-fantasy, possibly steampunk and more.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 22, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> I'm interested... but that's quite a line-up already.  I'm pretty sure I couldn't compete.  But good luck!  I look forward to seeing your product!



You know it's not us you have to compete with, right? 



			
				Nick B said:
			
		

> possibly steampunk



I've always wanted to write possibly steampunk. I may choose possibly steampunk as the genre, should I happen to win a 75 again. Because if I chose possibly Tudorpunk, people would chase me with sharp sticks.


----------



## Cathbad (Jul 22, 2017)

TheDustyZebra said:


> You know it's not us you have to compete with, right?



Well, that's better...


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jul 22, 2017)

Nick B said:


> Future antho's will include ... possibly steampunk...


Count me in.


----------



## Nick B (Jul 22, 2017)

Stephen Palmer said:


> Count me in.



Will do, may be a while to get round to a steampunk antho, but it'll be fun to do. You guys will be first to hear about whatever we plan.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 22, 2017)

Best of luck! If you ever need a 160,000-word short story and can give five years' notice, let me know.


----------



## Lex E. Darion (Jul 22, 2017)

I'd like to be considered, please  And I have a month off - sounds like fate


----------



## Phyrebrat (Jul 22, 2017)

Best of luck with this venture.

pH


----------



## ratsy (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm really looking forward to this. Love the premise. Kind of like the Theives World books, but in space. 

Thanks for the invite


----------



## Nick B (Jul 22, 2017)

Alex Darion said:


> I'd like to be considered, please  And I have a month off - sounds like fate


Pm me your email address Alex, brief goes out monday evening.


----------



## Nick B (Jul 22, 2017)

@HareBrain funny you should mention that...


----------



## Nick B (Jul 22, 2017)

ratsy said:


> Thanks for the invite



How could it be any other way?!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 22, 2017)

Exciting!


----------



## Nick B (Jul 23, 2017)

Full brief for all contributors and subs will go out tomorrow evening. Get your email address to me if you'd like to submit a story.

The brief is open enough that if you don't get into the anthology you'd be able to sub it elsewhere with minimal tweaks.

We'll leave submission open until the deadline, in case of late victi... I mean late requests, but the sooner you get your email to me, the longer you've got to write an awesome story.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jul 23, 2017)

Good luck Nick. Happy to do a free cover to get you going


----------



## Nick B (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks Gary, Jamie's already working on the cover! But thanks for the offer and support, always appreciated.


----------



## Nick B (Jul 24, 2017)

Brief for The Last City is posted out, so check your emails folks.

Deadline for open subs is 30th of September. (As we want to be very sure we pick the right stories to accept, and this could take us a while.)
Deadline for invited contributors is 30th October.

It isn't too late to ask for the brief, so please do contact me if you want to have a look and see if you want to submit!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 24, 2017)

Nick B said:


> Deadline for open subs is 30th of September. (As we want to be very sure we pick the right stories to accept, and this could take us a while.)
> Deadline for invited contributors is 30th October.



Except me. My deadline is 30th September. Right? Right?


----------



## ratsy (Jul 24, 2017)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Except me. My deadline is 30th September. Right? Right?



Your deadline is July 31st I heard....


----------



## Nick B (Jul 24, 2017)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Except me. My deadline is 30th September. Right? Right?



er... yeah, 30th september for TDZ, because ~ things


----------



## Nick B (Jul 24, 2017)

ratsy said:


> Your deadline is July 31st I heard....



In fact, this ^^


----------



## Nick B (Jul 24, 2017)

Superb news, Robert M Campbell is in. Which rocks. He's a top author and a lovely bloke.


----------



## sinister42 (Jul 25, 2017)

Messaged you.  Sounds like a pretty cool anthology and I'd love to take a crack at it.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jul 25, 2017)

Got mine! Shall now muse


----------



## Nick B (Jul 25, 2017)

sinister42 said:


> Messaged you.  Sounds like a pretty cool anthology and I'd love to take a crack at it.


Nice one sinister, pm me your email address please.

The line up now is
1 Nathan Hystad
2 Jo Zebedee
3 Rob Campbell
4 Juliana Spink-Mills
5 Jane Jago
6 Chris Guillory
7 Scott Moon
8 EM Swift-Hook
9 Thadeus White
10 Sam Primeau
11 Open
12 Open

So competition will be pretty fierce for the two open spots. Go for it guys, I can't wait to read everyone's stories.


----------



## Nick B (Jul 26, 2017)

If anyone submitting has any questions about the setting, feel free to dm me or ask here.


----------



## Nick B (Aug 3, 2017)

First short is in, and it's a beaut. 1940's noir meets The Terminator and marries Only Forward in Jane Jago's awesome story starring Sam Nero, the more than human private dick.


----------



## ratsy (Aug 3, 2017)

Awesome. I have a 700 word out line for my short story! So should be able to bust it out....over a couple months


----------



## Nick B (Aug 3, 2017)

Yeah, Jane must have not been busy. If you can imagine a writer who isn't busy?!


----------



## Stewart Hotston (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey @Nick B am I too late to submit to this? If there's still time could you send me a brief?

thanks!

Stew


----------



## Nick B (Aug 4, 2017)

Not too late Stewart, dm me your email address and I'll send the brief. Deadline is end of September, plenty of time!


----------



## Nick B (Sep 1, 2017)

Just a reminder, submission deadline for submissions is 30th September guys.


----------



## Nick B (Sep 1, 2017)

And Jane Jago has sent us a follow up Sam Nero story, easily as good as the first. She says she's getting ready for The Last City to become an anthology series! You'll love Sam Nero and Sugar.


----------



## Stewart Hotston (Sep 1, 2017)

On it - starting tomorrow but story fully planned out. Called 'Sewer Rat'


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 1, 2017)

Going to be hard-pushed to complete story in time - September is going to be a manic month for other reasons - but will do my best to complete (intro written and outline's there, though I have the option of three different endings).

Whatever happens to my story - good luck with this anthology. It sounds so exciting.


----------



## Vaz (Sep 1, 2017)

No point competing with this mob

Best of luck with the anthology. Hope it hits #1

V


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 1, 2017)

Vaz said:


> No point competing with this mob
> 
> Best of luck with the anthology. Hope it hits #1
> 
> V



Um... I was serious about me being under time pressure.... 'tis the season for lemon curd wars in my neck of the woods... 

You never know - you may have a plot that none of us have thought about - which because it's different may get picked!


----------



## sinister42 (Sep 1, 2017)

I will have something amazing for you at the end of the month.  

In that it'll be amazing if I have something for you at the end of the month.

No, I'm actively pondering and sketching and thinking and I've even got some words on a page.  Stay tuned.

Thanks again for the opportunity to take a crack at this.  Cheers!


----------



## Nick B (Sep 2, 2017)

Serendipity said:


> Going to be hard-pushed to complete story in time - September is going to be a manic month for other reasons - but will do my best to complete (intro written and outline's there, though I have the option of three different endings).
> 
> Whatever happens to my story - good luck with this anthology. It sounds so exciting.



If you don't make it for this one, save the story for the next one!


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 2, 2017)

Nick B said:


> If you don't make it for this one, save the story for the next one!



Many thanks for the heads up on this.... but I'll still do my best to make the deadline... now off to find out what C.A.T.'s purring about... something to do with e-mails in my inbox....


----------



## Nick B (Sep 26, 2017)

Deadlines approaching folks,  couple more days to get your submissions in... 

Concept art is in for the cover.  No,  you can't have a look. But it's a Jamie Glover classic on the way.


----------



## Nick B (Sep 30, 2017)

Last day to get those suns on folks.  If you are going to be late,  message me!  Still time if you are quick. Looks like it's going to be a really hood bunch of stories from what we've read and heard so far!


----------



## Nick B (Oct 8, 2017)

We'll be announcing the full line-up in a day or two as well as revealing the cover, which is a really beautiful work by Jamie Glover. It's a stunner.


----------



## Nick B (Oct 10, 2017)

Congratulations to Rosie Oliver and Stewart Hotston for making the final line-up. There were some great stories submitted, sadly we could only take two. 
The cover and final line-up can be found here - The Last City


----------



## Nick B (Oct 11, 2017)

@TheDustyZebra don't forget your own personal, special deadline of... now, Sam.. lol


----------



## Serendipity (Nov 29, 2017)

Just had a peek at the promo video for the anthology... all I can say is Wow! 

(Sorry don't know how to put the pointers in for it... - I'm sure it will hit the streets somehow soon!)


----------



## Nick B (Nov 29, 2017)

That's just a tiny teaser, Darren has a better video ready with the cover etc for release soon.


----------

